# New CX-1 on the way..



## gibson00 (Aug 7, 2006)

As long as FED-EX doesn't destroy it, I should have a new CX-1 in about a week...  
Color is as shown in the generic pic below.
I have a 7900 group I could put on it. What do you guys think, 7900, or a new Force group? Will be using stock seat post and a white Pro Stealth Evo bar/stem, Look Keo blades.
haven't decided on wheels yet, maybe Easton EC90 Aero;s..
Cheers


----------



## pastpob (Jul 31, 2008)

sweet! by chance have you ridden one of these? i am a cervelo rider looking to get into the Colnago either the CLX or the CX-1. i mostly do centuries and don't race, but i am contemplating swapping my RS for an R3 since the R3 is a better climber and i don't feel the agressiveness of the R3 is an issue for me...with that said, i really like the Colnago's as another option.

Would you mind sharing where you bought the frame and how much?

Nice machine and congrats!


----------



## ghostryder (Dec 28, 2009)

Looks beautiful. On looks alone you should choose the cx-1.


----------



## gibson00 (Aug 7, 2006)

pastpob said:


> sweet! by chance have you ridden one of these? i am a cervelo rider looking to get into the Colnago either the CLX or the CX-1. i mostly do centuries and don't race, but i am contemplating swapping my RS for an R3 since the R3 is a better climber and i don't feel the agressiveness of the R3 is an issue for me...with that said, i really like the Colnago's as another option.
> 
> Would you mind sharing where you bought the frame and how much?
> 
> Nice machine and congrats!



Thought I had replied to you, but guess it didn't work..
I've ridden other colnagos in the past, C50 and EP, I like the Colnago geometry.
I too used to ride an R3 and didn't like the 73 degree seat angle, and in the size 54, I got a lot of toe overlap on the front wheel..
It is a new frame, but was a private sale. Paid about 1850.


----------



## marcusesq (Jan 4, 2010)

Fantastic looking bike and great colour too. Would look trick with the white Fulcrum Zero's!



pastpob said:


> i mostly do centuries and don't race


You really should ride one of these before you buy. I found the cx1 to be a great sprinters bike with a pretty stiff rear end. May not be what you want for long rides. Have a look at the M10 if you can handle all the lame decals.


----------



## pastpob (Jul 31, 2008)

marcusesq said:


> Fantastic looking bike and great colour too. Would look trick with the white Fulcrum Zero's!
> 
> 
> 
> You really should ride one of these before you buy. I found the cx1 to be a great sprinters bike with a pretty stiff rear end. May not be what you want for long rides. Have a look at the M10 if you can handle all the lame decals.


Thanks for the tip...yeah, what's really tough about Colnago, is that it seems like no one stocks them and therefore, how do I ever try these bikes? I have a LBS that is only a few miles from me and he has exactly 1 frame and it's hanging on the wall like a piece of art!  It's nice and all, but again, nothing I can try out. I'm trying to be patient and go for something that really works for me, and looking good isn't a bad deal either! :thumbsup:


----------



## gibson00 (Aug 7, 2006)

Hey guys, what color post would you put on the frame? Long story short, the 'matching' post that normally comes with these wasn't included. I could order one (blue/black, white/black, etc), or I could order an all black Deda Superzero, or a white Stealth Evo Pro.....
The Colnago post is of course the most expensive, about $60 more.....
Pretty sure I am building it with a mix of Super Record and Record 11.
Cheers


----------



## icsloppl (Aug 25, 2009)

gibson00 said:


> Hey guys, what color post would you put on the frame? Long story short, the 'matching' post that normally comes with these wasn't included. I could order one (blue/black, white/black, etc), or I could order an all black Deda Superzero, or a white Stealth Evo Pro.....
> The Colnago post is of course the most expensive, about $60 more.....
> Pretty sure I am building it with a mix of Super Record and Record 11.
> Cheers


If the saddle is black then a white post. Since you're going white/white with the bar/stem, if you also go with white tape the entire front will obviously be white. If the saddle and post are both black, it will look 2-tone, which wouldn't be too good.

If you go with black tape, the black/white mix will follow on both ends, which should also look good.


----------



## gibson00 (Aug 7, 2006)

I think I am going with white tape on the drops of the bar (no tape on the top part of the Stealth bars).
For the saddle, not sure yet. I have two that I really like, a Regale carbon in White, and an Arione k:1 carbon which is obviously black.....

I'm thinking this might be a good bet to work with either:
https://www.shinybikes.com/images/T/superzerowhite.jpg

But the all white Pro post is pretty cool too.. 
https://www.avantiplus.co.nz/images/products/PRSP0A018_zoom.jpg

These are the bars I'm using:
https://www.madison.co.uk/lib/zoom/prsha0074.jpg


----------



## icsloppl (Aug 25, 2009)

Looks like either one of those posts would work well. :thumbsup:


----------

